# Bamboo in enclosure



## Scherdy (Jun 14, 2020)

We have an infestation of bamboo in our yard thanks to some old neighbors. I wanted to put some of it to use in my new enclosure for my ghost or giant Asian mantis.  I cut a couple of thick, short lengths and plan on letting it dry out and baking at around 200 degrees for a couple of hours before putting it into the enclosure.  I was also thinking of sealing the hollow ends with hot glue as well. 
 

anything about this seem like a bad idea from you more experienced folks?

Thanks!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2020)

I've used bamboo before. No real need to bake it, especially because that might not be great for the bamboo itself. You can wash it thoroughly with warm water and put in the enclosure. Eventually it will dry out.

Also, no need to seal the ends because mantids don't like going into spaces like that, especially not spaces their antennae don't fit into. 

- MantisGirl13


----------

